# New Phelsuma Project



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi guys, some of you have probably seen my first build but if not, I'll put a link to it in this post.

Anyway, I've decided to do a second, but I'm going to keep this one minimal, with the focus being on the animal, which in this case will be a single Phelsuma grandis.

I picked up this exo terra, 45cm cube, for just £10! It was in a bit of a state though. Here a couple of pictures before I cleaned her up..



I scraped off the bits of black silicone, threw out the "lid", and cleaned it with first a very mild bleach solution and then with some reptile disinfectant.

Here she is now..



Since it didn't come with a suitable lid, I've made my own. 
I took a sheet of perspex which had been cut to size. I (or should I say my father) then cut out the holes in the centre and in the corner using some flashy power tool. I then siliconed some stainless steel over the gaps. 
The gaps are to ensure there will be sufficient ventilation and allow the various forms of light/ heat to penetrate into the viv.
Here are a couple of pics of the lid. (Not the prettiest thing I've made but it will do the job, and you won't really see it.)




For those who don't know about Phelsuma sp., they require a humid environment, which is why I didn't just buy a new exo terra lid, because they make keeping humidity up difficult, and the mesh on them rusts very easily. 

My next job will be to install the heating and lighting fixtures once they arrive.
I also need to hook this system up to the mistking mister I use for my other viv which should't be difficult!

As I've already said, this viv will be all about the animal. I'm going to add a single large potted plant, some bits of bamboo and that'll be it.

I'll post updates as things progress.

Here is the link to my other build for those who want a look:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/968950-natural-live-viv-build-phelsuma.html

Thanks
Josh


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Josh, I love the klem build you did fantastic amount of detail, so I've no doubt this one will be just as good:2thumb:. The only thing I would say is I think its too small for giants they are a big sp of gecko and need a lot of room. I keep a pair in 4ft x 2ft x 3ft.


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks budda!

Yes I realise that a P. grandis will outgrow this. 
I'm getting a juvenile and will upgrade its viv when it outgrows this one.
(That way I have a reason to get another viv :whistling2

Thanks

Josh


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

I like your thinking:2thumb:


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Little update for you all.

A few things have happened since my last post.

Firstly, I've got a double light canopy with a UVB compact bulb, and a high output compact for the plants.
I've also got a 40W bulb mounted as a basking spot for the future inhabitant.

Today I added the first couple of plants too, two "mouther-in-laws-tongue" plants (I've forgotten the scientific name).
I've put them in pots since I'm not going down the "bioactive live" build with this project.

I might add one more potted plant, something a bit "bushier".

I've got some clay balls on the way for drainage, which, with this build, will just give me more time to drain off the excess water produced from misting.

I'm also going to add some horizontal and/or vertical bamboo pieces and that will pretty much be the tank done.

Here's a quick pick with the plants in.



Thanks
Josh


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

All ready for the arrival of the gecko tomorrow! :2thumb:



Pictures of the gecko to follow…


Josh


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

exo work a lot better whit a modified top like your looks good :2thumb:


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I've finally managed to get an okay-ish picture of the little guy.
He/she is very scared of my DSLR camera but doesn't mind the iPhone that much. Still very timid at the minute though. :blush:



I'm not one for silly names of pets but I've named this guy Boss Tanaka. (Can anyone tell me the movie…?)

He/she is feeding very well and shedding and pooping fine so it'll probably outgrow this viv very quickly! It definitely grown already!

Thanks
Josh


----------



## geckochick (Aug 29, 2012)

jtg said:


> Well I've finally managed to get an okay-ish picture of the little guy.
> He/she is very scared of my DSLR camera but doesn't mind the iPhone that much. Still very timid at the minute though. :blush:
> 
> [URL=http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a603/jtg93/IMG_1705_zps2dbb1671.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


Just lurking the habitat threads and had to guess...is Boss Tanaka from Kill Bill? I didn't google it or anything, I just remember O-Ren's voiceover going "and what Boss Tanaka thinks is..."


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

geckochick said:


> Just lurking the habitat threads and had to guess...is Boss Tanaka from Kill Bill? I didn't google it or anything, I just remember O-Ren's voiceover going "and what Boss Tanaka thinks is..."


You got it :2thumb:


----------

